# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Hik Vision IP Video Intercom DS-KIS603P(B)

## jenny

Καλησπέρα σας!
Μετά από επιτυχή τοποθέτηση και ρύθμιση εσωτερικής συσκευής (οθόνη) και εξωτερικής μονάδας (θυρομεγάφωνο) ανά διαστήματα χάνεται η επικοινωνία μέσω καλωδίου LAN μεταξύ εξωτερικής μονάδας και ρούτερ και μου βγάζει 2021600 disconnection error code
Η εσωτερική μονάδα οθόνης είναι συνδεδεμένη μέσω wi-fi.
Έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με το εν λόγω σύστημα ενδοεπικοινωνίας?

----------

